# found a plant



## kalikisu (Oct 16, 2008)

found two plants growing out of the sidewalk crack and brought them home. Now i first seen the plants about 5 weeks ago and just left them there. then this morning just by chance i went to see if they were still there and they were. So i had to carefully as possible get it out of the small corner of leaves and dirt it was in. I mean it wasnt even an inch of dirt! the root was long about 5 inches , the plant is about 5inches tall and bushy. I dont know if its in shock or not it seems fine but i want someones opinion about its potential. I just moved them today 7am this morning. The other one is taller and shows signs of shock but it can come back right? well people talk to me please.


----------



## gmo (Oct 16, 2008)

Holy blurry pics Batman.  From what I can "see" I don't believe those are MJ.


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 16, 2008)

im not the best photographer. ill try to up some better shots.


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 16, 2008)

doesnt look like mj to me either 

im 99% sure there not mj


----------



## Alistair (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, they don't look like marijuana to me either.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2008)

*Looks like weed alright but the wrong kind of weed.  *


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

gee.... its not pot plant.. sorry...

let see if I can spot any and show ya  (chuckle)


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 16, 2008)

Is that poison oak


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Is that poison oak


:rofl::rofl:

sorry Kali..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Is that poison oak


 


:rofl: ...


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 17, 2008)

ha ha ha it has been a while since i seen one out the bag but i really thought it was. eh maybe it is . but eh im just gonna start from scratch and do the damn thing. ........ I hope it aint posion oak!!!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> ha ha ha it has been a while since i seen one out the bag but i really thought it was. eh maybe it is . but eh im just gonna start from scratch and do the damn thing. ........ I hope it aint posion oak!!!!



just plant a seed mang.. and welcome


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 17, 2008)

eh wheres the best place to get seeds from?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> eh wheres the best place to get seeds from?



IMO you should start out with bagseed, READ these forums like crazy and learn to do this the right way... and WHATEVER you do.. dont smoke those leaves! I have to say that after Whitewidowers last smoke report btw


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> eh wheres the best place to get seeds from?


 
got friend that smokes every day?   he might fetch you some seeds hmm?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 17, 2008)

*If you are honestly growing weed to help yourself then we will help you grow the weed. Start grabbin some buds and rip them seeds out. Find the bigger darker rounder ones, roll em in your finger and if they don't snap germ em.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

and read up on grow room disign,  here on MP..get some good quality ORGANIC   soil...im a soil grower..so i cant tell you how to do hydro..and some good nutes..take those plants you found and plant them out side..and like TURKEYNECK said..dont smoke those leafs...good luck and we will help you..just ask  and KEEP M GREEN...MJ  that is..lol


*papabeach1...*I thaught you banned yourself for two weeks?..its only been like 4 days..lol..  just funning my friend


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 17, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Is that poison oak


 

:holysheep:


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 24, 2008)

hey guys got some seeds and they already started to take root. In about a week I should see the real deal. will post pics as soon as the first leaves show.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2008)

not poison oak seeds i hope..lol


----------



## rami (Oct 24, 2008)

funny how this thing happend like 3 or 4 times since i joined this forum...haha..

if ur a pot head...i think it should be easy for u to figure out weather some plant is a marijuana plant or not.


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 24, 2008)

noooooo they came out the baggy or off the bud funny man.lol
im hoping for a beautiful baby girl or two. And eh im gonna make sure to share with you guys so you can carry pics of my babies in your wallets!


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 26, 2008)

Take a look at these that i did not find/ adopt. I am the proud parent of these here. Im dat baby pa.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 26, 2008)

funny i was thinking samething....poison oak. maybe ducksfoot? lol


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

wow what a dreamer i was, glad for all the help here. Also happy to make you guy lyao. Now i got those girls i wanted and next time i might order some seeds. you guys man you guys.


----------

